# Dario Nardi's Neuroscience of Personality



## lebon

meltedsorbet said:


> I believe he is an INTJ.


can you elaborate on that?


----------



## WickerDeer

lebon said:


> can you elaborate on that?


Umm. I just remember him saying he was an INTJ. Now i can't find any sources and my memory isn't perfect.

Soooo--he does say in this article 

"When I review childhood memories, I find I am very much like I am now, but less so. That is, my personality was present from the start and I’m still discovering new aspects all the time. When I was six, I created a “crab farm” – a sandbox city populated by crabs, which are plentiful in the Caribbean. Today, at UCLA, I do computer modeling and simulation of complex systems (e.g. virtual worlds with virtual people.) These two activities are strangely similar, and but one example of many! The functions I use are also similar. It seems I engaged in introverted Intuiting and extraverted Thinking when I was six and today these two functions are much more sophisticated and also informed in doses by other functions such as introverted Feeling and extroverted Sensing. For example, I really enjoy taking action as a free spirit in the moment, which comes now and then and reflects what might be called “child-like” extroverted Sensing."

Since the paper is about INTJs, and he describles using Ni and Te when he was a child, I am assuming that he considers himself an INTJ. I am also assuming he wrote the article. But I don't know--I don't know exactly what Nardi's philosophy is on type. I haven't read the book. I just pick up little free articles and videos online. 

http://www.darionardi.com/functions.html


----------



## zenity

@lebon He also participated in an AMA on reddit where he mentioned that he's an INTJ. It's well worth the read!


----------



## g_w

zenity said:


> @_lebon_ He also participated in an AMA on reddit where he mentioned that he's an INTJ. It's well worth the read!


 @_zenity_
Surfing on over to do that now.
Puzzled at what an "AMA" is until I moused over the link (without clicking), and my brain suddenly went, "Oh. _*A*_sk _*M*_e _*A*_nything."
Thanks for posting it!
@_OrangeAppled_ *PING* to Dario Nardi (hyperlink "an AMA on reddit") earlier in this post and upthread as you had quoted him enthusiastically...


----------



## Samvega

Interesting


----------



## Ode to Trees

I mostly agree on what he found about INFPs. I have an ounce of reserve toward his research due the limited nature of EEG. I hope he will get financial means to do the same with f MRI. Functional magnetic resonance imaging - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Teybo

Wild_bird said:


> I mostly agree on what he found about INFPs. I have an ounce of reserve toward his research due the limited nature of EEG. I hope he will get financial means to do the same with f MRI. Functional magnetic resonance imaging - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


That seems unlikely for two reasons: 1. His "research" isn't even properly categorized as research, given that it was not regulated with the proper ethical oversight (Institutional Review Board) necessary for human subjects research. This means that he cannot publish his research in a peer-reviewed journal, which means that if he were to apply for a grant (for a fMRI study, for example), he would not be able to reference these EEG "data" (except to reference his own book, which the grant reviewers will frown upon). 2. His current direction seems to be toward making cheaper/more mobile EEG units for him to use during workshops and such. It really seems like his direction is toward marketing his own prestige as an expert and lecturer rather than truly investigating any biological basis for psychological type.


----------



## Ode to Trees

Teybo said:


> That seems unlikely for two reasons: 1. His "research" isn't even properly categorized as research, given that it was not regulated with the proper ethical oversight (Institutional Review Board) necessary for human subjects research. This means that he cannot publish his research in a peer-reviewed journal, which means that if he were to apply for a grant (for a fMRI study, for example), he would not be able to reference these EEG "data" (except to reference his own book, which the grant reviewers will frown upon). 2. His current direction seems to be toward making cheaper/more mobile EEG units for him to use during workshops and such. *It really seems like his direction is toward marketing his own prestige as an expert and lecturer rather than truly investigating any biological basis for psychological type*.


That is correct as far as I know, and I assume you know much more about it. I would not go that far as you do in your last sentence. I might be wrong. The time will show.


----------



## Teybo

Wild_bird said:


> That is correct as far as I know, and I assume you know much more about it. I would not go that far as you do in your last sentence. I might be wrong. The time will show.


Well, I'm a J after all... I like my closure. :tongue:


----------



## Ode to Trees

Teybo said:


> Well, I'm a J after all... I like my closure. :tongue:


I know. I Have a twin who is INFJ. :kitteh:


----------



## OldManRivers

dimane;2291922
I actually found this thread on another site and wanted to see what other people thought[/QUOTE said:


> Where are the peer reviews? There are none because this is quackery. It maybe sells books, may get a grant -
> People want to believe in almost anything - the "data" may well be falsified.
> This stuff is reminiscent of the goat gland doctor.


----------



## Teybo

OldManRivers said:


> Where are the peer reviews? There are none because this is quackery. It maybe sells books, may get a grant -
> People want to believe in almost anything - the "data" may well be falsified.
> This stuff is reminiscent of the goat gland doctor.


I don't know what the "goat gland doctor" is referring to, but the things I imagined were hilarious. :laughing:


----------



## OldManRivers

Teybo said:


> I don't know what the "goat gland doctor" is referring to, but the things I imagined were hilarious. :laughing:


Google it - you are on the right track. It was an early idea to cure "Low T" -


----------



## sogood

SO COOLLLLL 

wow


----------



## pretense

What? He identifies as INTJ? Am I the only one who has trouble seeing that?


----------



## Arising Legend

LiquidLight said:


> Seems to be a good scientific model IMO, but definitely disproves Lenore's ideas. Also there are the limitations of EEG not being able to see deep into the brain, so there might be other stuff going on. But it all seems pretty convincing. I have his book.


When is neuroscience of personality coming out? where did the planned update go?


----------



## Arising Legend

Teybo said:


> That seems unlikely for two reasons: 1. His "research" isn't even properly categorized as research, given that it was not regulated with the proper ethical oversight (Institutional Review Board) necessary for human subjects research. This means that he cannot publish his research in a peer-reviewed journal, which means that if he were to apply for a grant (for a fMRI study, for example), he would not be able to reference these EEG "data" (except to reference his own book, which the grant reviewers will frown upon). 2. His current direction seems to be toward making cheaper/more mobile EEG units for him to use during workshops and such. It really seems like his direction is toward marketing his own prestige as an expert and lecturer rather than truly investigating any biological basis for psychological type.


As an outsider this sound sretarded, he should be able to publish whatever and he's not to blame.


----------



## Catandroid

JungyesMBTIno said:


> VERY fascinating that Nardi's study found evidence that Fi is actually a left-brained function! That throws basically all of the speculation about Fi doms/auxes being the most "right-brained" types out the window.


Why would Fi be a left brain (neo-cortex related) function?

I only see INFP and ISFP as mostly _right brain_ seeing that INFP (FiNeSiTe) and ISFP (FiSeNiTe) are both Fi doms as per below.

However, I do see they both use Fp1 as their primary controller (rational type vs. Fp2 non-rational type), does that mean it is a left-brain function for that reason?

Fp1 Chief Judge: Focus on explaining, making decisions, noting errors, and screening out distracting information.

Fp2 Process Manager: Focus on process, either step-by-step for tasks, or open ended creative brainstorming, or both.

Thanks *ooo *at Socionics Discussion/Viewpoints/The Neuroscience of Personality for the pictures


----------



## Ocean Helm

Arising Legend said:


> As an outsider this sound sretarded, he should be able to publish whatever and he's not to blame.


*He's* able to publish whatever he wants, but his pseudoscience isn't going to be published in peer-reviewed journals because they have standards.


----------



## G.13

Yeah, standards like that: https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2018/10/new-sokal-hoax/572212/

_Don't put me in a boxe, I'm a man, a women, an african and an european... NFP scientist...._


----------

